# Boxer engine replacement



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi forum members, I need your advice
I've just returned from a month travelling in europe and while there I had to replace the engine as the old one was letting the water from the cooling system enter the engine which caused me a nightmare. Replaced the engine and no more problems. My question now is that the van has a different engine and does not correspond to the Registration Certificate. Am I to inform the DVLA about that? The engine is exactly the same but a different number. What about the insurance, do I need to infrom them too?
regards
gpg1963


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi 
no need with insurance but ought tell dvla but no one ever does,


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

*engine replacement*

What would be the consequences for not notifying DVLA? How much would the notifying cost?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi wont cost anything only problem i would see would be if police or new buyer checked numbers against v5 very unlikely


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Just fill in the v5 and post it, and all will be well


----------

